# Dandruff ???????



## ArtisticWhiteta (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds like your mount is probably infected with bugs. Look closely and you should be able to see what looks like rice krispies around the affected areas. That would be the sheds of dermestid beetle larvae. If you don't rid yourself of them, not only will all the hair fall out of this mount, but the bugs will move on to any other mounts you have as well. Bug bomb the area good with a fogger asap. You could also put the mount in a freezer to stop the damage and kill the bugs that are on the mount, then take it out and treat it as well. Just make sure the active ingredient in the bombs or treatment is Permethrin.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

I want to note one other poissibility. I just got a mount done....before I went to taxidermy school.....and I asked the guy how he tans his capes. He said he uses a ''dry tan''. What he actually is doing is washing the cape, fleshing and smothering it with bird/fish preserve. This stuff is everywhere. Guy charges low and to the untrained person it looks fine......but the same thing happens down the road. I was told by a master taxidermis that there is no such thing as a dry tan and that this guy pretty much blowing smoke. What does everyone else think?? He also uses no glue on the form or hide. Big money saver I suppose....bad mount in the long run.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

could also be dried glue in the hair that was never washed out correctly... that would look more like dust tho.. post photos please


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

sounds like dust to me too.. if you have a lot of loose hair piling up that could be bugs


----------



## buck617 (Feb 18, 2009)

Some of the tanning agent may not have got rinsed out of the hair.it may be bugs but not dermistid neetles they do not attack dried mounts,however mounts do get bugs,you can hold a piece of white paper under the mount and brush it,you will see droppings.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

> it may be bugs but not dermistid neetles they do not attack dried mounts


That's 100% false.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

I dont believe it is bugs. I'm thinking more along the lines of the tanning process used. I'll try to post some pics of the dust if possible. I notice it mostly from the top of the head between the antlers.


----------

